# Location



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a thought!! If your location not evident in your sign in name, it helps to know where you farm if you are asking for help on a question specific to your area. Something to keep in mind !!! John


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well.. Where is yours K West Farms. I do not see it.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Good one hb101 : I usually mention ( Nort. Cent. Wis. ) when asking question or answering one. I should be listing my location like you have along with sign in name !! John


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

Geesh John, waiting for the "How to post your location for dummies" book to come out from ECIN Publications???? LMAO


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

dairyguyinSEMN said:


> Geesh John, waiting for the "How to post your location for dummies" book to come out from ECIN Publications???? LMAO


Yes I am, Mike!! I can't figure out how to get my location listed under my sign in name. If the book is out, do you know what page I should be looking at ? Oh well, maybe I can become an expert for all subjects in all areas of the world as some GrowPots are of other sites !!! JHF!! John


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Click "Settings" in the upper right corner. Then click on "Edit Profile" on the left side, you can change your location in the "Location" window.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> Click "Settings" in the upper right corner. Then click on "Edit Profile" on the left side, you can change your location in the "Location" window.


 Thanks Lazy J, I've farmed a long time computered not so long!!! John


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

K WEST FARMS said:


> Thanks Lazy J, I've farmed a long time_* computered not so long*_!!! John


That's easy.

1: GIGO = _G_arbage _I_n _G_arbage _O_ut

2: Computers and software almost never save you as much time as the makers of the PC or software claim.

3: Time that used to be spent manually entering data into the paper farm ledger is now spent manually entering it into the computer. Then some more time is spent with tech support when the software won't do what it's supposed to, then some more time spent praying while looking for what you hope is the right backup disc when your PC goes FUBAR and all those hours manually spent entering the data is shot square in the arse. I almost still prefer the old ledger books TBPH.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We had to re enter everything on our PC Mars farm ledger software for the entire year this year right at tax time. We didn't get it backed up the way we thought we had it and at the same time the hard drive crashed. It taught us a lesson that won't be forgotton.....ever.


----------

